
Man Builds Mountain Villa On Top of Apartment Building - eplanit
http://news.sky.com/story/1127962/china-mountain-villa-on-tower-block-must-go
======
lutusp
Update: The owner of this monstrosity has been ordered to tear it down in the
name of public safety.

